
Yes, I’m a nine-year-old girl. But I’m still a serious reporter - tomkwok
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/06/nine-year-old-reporter-orange-street-news-truth
======
tomkwok
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11434910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11434910)

------
peterwwillis
Reminds me of how I was banned from school computer labs for patching security
holes, fixing proxy settings, and removing viruses, and framed & expelled by a
network admin trying to cover his ass. Adults can be real douchebags to kids.

~~~
atom-morgan
It's a real shame. I get so frustrated when I see adults, even parents,
telling kids to stop doing something I would consider to be beneficial,
practice, etc.

If I could talk to this girl I'd give her a high-five and encourage her to
continue what she's doing. It's a shame adults do everything but sometimes.

------
carsongross
That a 9 year old can be somewhat competent at it says more about reporting
than it does the 9 year old.

